# Monitors for home studio use



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

As I continue to build my starter home studio, my next challenge is getting some good playback speakers.

I'm going to be recording mostly my guitar, along with some vocals and acoustic guitar, through a Focusrite audio interface. I don't know how to output sound from there. 

Until now, in my life I've only ever used computer speakers for computer playback. I have an excellent hi-fi sound system (Rotel / B&W) for listening to music, so I think I know what good sound is, but that's not presently connected to my computer setup.

I don't think it makes sense to route the output from the Focusrite to a set of cheap 2.1 computer speakers. I'm sure I could make it work, but I imagine I could do a whole lot better. However, when I read reviews of monitors, it seems like everyone disses anything that costs less than $400 a pair. I have a hard time believing that there isn't something decent between my computer speakers and a $400 pair of monitors.

I'm not going to be doing anything professional (for now). This is strictly for listening to my own recordings of myself in my own home. I've got to think that something like the M-Audio AV40's, which are $150 for a pair, are going to be more than enough for my needs.

What do you guys think? What's a good pair of budget monitors/speakers? And is it worth forking out another $150-$250 for something more pro?

--- D


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I use a pioneer receiver and some old two way speakers. Good enough for now. 

It will take you a week to read this thread on recording. SO WORTH the time. There are some links in it where you can download a condensed version. It covers the why's of recording from one end to another with out getting to technical.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks. Didn't see the link though. Can you repost it?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

KRK Rockits are great bang for buck. I have had a pair for over five years and find my mixes translate well to much more expensive monitors. They're self powered as well. They've received high praise from some very reputable audio magazines as well.

http://www.long-mcquade.com/product...udio_Monitors/KRK/RP-5_G2_Powered_Monitor.htm

A friend recently picked up the Yamaha HS50Ms and I thought they sounded pretty great too. Very flat.

http://www.long-mcquade.com/product...o_Monitors/Yamaha/HS50M_-_Powered_Monitor.htm

Both under $400 before tax.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> KRK Rockits are great bang for buck. I have had a pair for over five years and find my mixes translate well to much more expensive monitors. They're self powered as well. They've received high praise from some very reputable audio magazines as well.
> 
> http://www.long-mcquade.com/product...udio_Monitors/KRK/RP-5_G2_Powered_Monitor.htm
> 
> ...


I was about to recommend the same type of speakers. I got my KRKs from Long & McQuade back in 2006. They do a very good job and don't "colour" the sound.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

duh
http://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=29283


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I have used a pair of KrKs for the last 5 years.......very good and I was happy with them until I got a pair of Equator D5's. What great little monitors they are. They really do blow the KrK's out of the water. Very transperant and flat. Makes your recordings sounds as you recorded. I ordered direct and they came fast and no duty!!

http://www.equatoraudio.com/D5_Studio_Monitors_with_DSP_300_Pair_p/d5.htm


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm still using a stereo receiver and hi-fi speakers for recording at home. I keep reading that I should upgrade to good monitors and I probably will at some point. But, for my purposes (and budget) the cheap stereo option is working out for now.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Those do look pretty nice, and are at the top of the list now. However, over $100 for shipping? That's a third of the value of the monitors. If I was going to spend another $100, I'd want that to go into the best monitor I can get, as opposed to the US Postal Service....


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Duster said:


> Those do look pretty nice, and are at the top of the list now. However, over $100 for shipping? That's a third of the value of the monitors. If I was going to spend another $100, I'd want that to go into the best monitor I can get, as opposed to the US Postal Service....


I paid $55 for shipping to London Ontario, which seemed reasonable!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A pair of Traynor YSM2p powered monitors have been the proverbial bee's knees here for the last few years: http://www.yorkville.com/products.asp?type=34&cat=20&id=332 I've heard other monitors of course but these make me happy in day to day use in the lesson studio and for occasional recording projects, so I see no reason to upgrade. Not as flat (eq wise) as my headphones, but otherwise great. What surprises an old school drop out like me is the bass response from such a small speaker. Sometimes I've added a smallish subwoofer (can't find it right now so I'm not sure of the brand), but generally I do without as space is at a premium in my room.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

noman said:


> I paid $55 for shipping to London Ontario, which seemed reasonable!


I would agree that that's reasonable. Maybe I'll send them an email and see what can be done... I'm in Toronto so shouldn't be so different from London.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Duster said:


> noman said:
> 
> 
> > I paid $55 for shipping to London Ontario, which seemed reasonable!
> ...


I'd highly recommend loading up an iPod or CD with some songs / albums you are very familiar with and head down to L&M or MOOG and have a listen to monitors in your price range.

Listen to see which reproduces the songs as faithfully as you know them. 

Is the bottom or top end hyped or coloured in anyway? Is there good separation and detail?(much of this is dependent on the quality of the mixes!)

Play back at various volumes. Usually they have the monitors on switches so you can go back and forth quickly and compare.

Just my 2 cents!


----------



## Gizmo (Aug 7, 2008)

GREAT reading.
Thanks


shoretyus said:


> duh
> http://forum.cockos.com/showthread.php?t=29283


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

You should spend as much attention, or more, to making sure your room is conducive to listening. A properly treated room (it doesn't have to be expensive) will make more of a difference to what you hear than the speakers you select.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Just placed an order for the Equator D5's. I'll let you all know how it goes.

I have to say that the customer service at Equator is exceptional. My initial inquiry emails received a response within less than an hour of sending them. Today I placed the order, had some trouble on the website (the transaction wasn't going through), and Marty from Equator called me up to solve the problem. You don't see much of that kind of personal service any more. I like doing business directly with the people that care about it the most....

--- D


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

Quick update to the thread. Have been using the Equators for a couple of months now, and I'm very happy with them. They look great, are easy to use, and sound great. Vocals, recorded music, or playing an instrument through them, it all sounds good. I'm able to pick things out of songs that I could never hear before. I guess I'm used to listening to speakers with a lot of bass, with that mushy kind of sound. The clean and crisp sound of a monitor like this is very different. 

Great experience buying from Equator - their customer service is amazing. The only downside is that UPS charged me $100 in customs brokerage fees, so these aren't really a $300 pair of monitors. More like $400 to $450. That being said, Equator threw in some sound isolation pads and a carrying case for no additional charge, so I appreciate that.

--- D


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Yikes, the dreaded UPS brokerage fee!! I guess I got lucky since mine came via USPS.............($10 fee not $100 with USPS/Canada Post). Glad you are liking them and I agree, they blow anything comparable out of the water imo........my KrK's hardly get any use anymore, only as stereo speakers.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

shoretyus said:


> duh
> Why do your recordings sound like ass? - Cockos Confederated Forums


Duh , but worth the "duh"
Nice find and great read. D.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

noman said:


> Yikes, the dreaded UPS brokerage fee!! I guess I got lucky since mine came via USPS.............($10 fee not $100 with USPS/Canada Post). Glad you are liking them and I agree, they blow anything comparable out of the water imo........my KrK's hardly get any use anymore, only as stereo speakers.


I had the option to use USPS, which I normally do, but the shipping on that was $100 more expensive than using UPS. Equator told me that's because they charge the fees up front. I guess they get you coming or going....


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

+1 to ronmac's suggestion about the room. You wanna make sure you're not hearing too many reflections, or that you don't have a bass suck-out or emphasis, because then you're mixing your ROOM, not your tracks.

As for monitors - in that price range, I'd suggest hunting down a pair of Yorkville YSM1p's. These are really excellent monitors on the cheap with plenty of power and the benefit of a 6.5" driver instead of 5" drivers you'll find on competitive speakers. Some people say that the low-end is lacking, but these people probably have hearing damage, listen to too much House music, or have no clue how to properly place a speaker in a room.

Another great option (and really cheap!) are the Fostex PMO.4 speakers. They're a really solid option for someone with limited desk-space. Of course, they're not very high-powered and they only have a 4" driver, so you'll have to look past those limitations, but they sound fantastic!


----------

